# ascaso dream problem



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

greetings all

new to this forum so here goes!

I have an ascaso dream which has started to leak from around the top of the heating element when under pressure, i have ordered a "brew head seal/gasket set" and intend to fit it myself in the hope it will cure the problem, i wondered if anyone has changed these seals, and if it is a simple job and will it cure the problem.

I also wondered if any dream users had changed the original shower screen etc to improve the crema

I belive that Seattle Coffee Gear supply a kit for this purpose ( US only) which looks very similar to something that Fairfax Coffee supply for other models.

Many Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Mike

How long have you have the machine for?

As gaskets wear down they do develop leaks as they harden, so its wise to try this fix first.

Should be fairly easy to remove and replace.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Glenn

I have had the machine for just over a year, and thought if it was a simple job I would replace them myself rather than send the machine away, not sure how long the warranty was, but I have read that gaskets and seals are not covered as they are subject to "normal wear and tear" though I stand to be corrected.

Mike


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Glenn

got the new gasket set from Fairfax, fitting them was quite simple, and it solved the leaking problem I also have asked them about the brew head upgrade kit (which I belive also gives a dry puck, and not a thick soup like mess) any other ascaso dream users have the same experience?

Mike


----------

